# Upc special offer - free line rental.  Is is a good offer?



## olivia (29 Jul 2010)

I got the promo letter recently and am seriously considered changing from Eircom to Upc for telephone and broadband rental - appears on first reading of the brochure to be a no brainer - am I missing something?  I would like to hear from Upc customers and anyone like myself who is thinking of changing over (and has done more reserach than me).


----------



## pinkyBear (29 Jul 2010)

Hi there,
we changed over to UPC about 2 years ago. We have our phone, TV and BB with them. After we changed I was told that there was alot of problems with UPC and the phone, and that their service was appauling.
I can honestly say, I have found the opposite. We had one or two small issues in the beginging, we contacted the staff who were great, they were very helpful and spoke to us at our level (in that they did not over complicate problems and give all technical speak). Our montly bills for the lot are approx €80. Which is probably a saving of about €200 annually.

P..


----------



## Latrade (29 Jul 2010)

There's no line rental because there's no phone line, it's through your tv cable. 

As to service, I switched a few years ago and never had an issue, none that needed calling customer services anyway. 

There have been some who have had problems, but I've not experienced any, certainly none that are any worse than the odd technical glich I got with Sky and Eircom.


----------

